# No AKC papers?



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am having a hard time believing that someone will go through the trouble of having all clearances done on dogs that are not AKC registered. I don't even know if that is possible. Maybe they just had a regular vet exam.
Also, the pups cannot possibly have any clearances yet.
I personally would pass on this litter.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I would pass as well. No reputable breeder will be breeding dogs they can not register.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

The good news is you're on the right track. Health clearances, titles, AKC registration, and temperment of the parents are definitely things to be looking for. The conditions the dogs live in is also important to look at.

As far as the breeder you're looking at, I'd keep looking. Any breeder worth their salt registers with the AKC. It's the bare minimum. 

On the flip side, be wary of breeders who over-emphasize that the dogs are AKC registered. AKC registration (limited registration of the pup you buy, full registration of the parents that were bred) is bare-bones minimum stuff...not a bullet point in a marketing advertisement. 

An AKC breeder of merit is nothing to sneeze at, though.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I know of a breeder who has the 'AKC Breeder of Merit' seal in her signature and I know she does things wrong. So, it does not always mean what it is suppose to.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you looked up the registered names of the sire & dam on offa.org to verify clearances are in place?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If they do not have papers - I'd suspect they were doing something dishonest like breeding dogs they purchased as pets (limited registration). I would not go near any breeder like that. Considering they bred their pet dogs (both dogs live with them), I'd consider them a backyard breeder. 

If these people were doing it right and or even if they were breeding their own dogs, there would have to be something remarkably special about those two dogs to merit them being bred - other than the fact that the breeder didn't have to pay a stud fee to anyone because they owned the stud.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

If you are really interested meet with them. That way you can make a more informed decision.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> If you are really interested meet with them. That way you can make a more informed decision.


No.... actually best NOT to go near these people and their dogs before getting all the information you need first.

The reason why is the instant you step on their property - they will be on their best behavior and doing the best sales job they can. And once you see the dogs and the puppies, you will convince yourself you have to buy one. People get all blind and daffy when they have puppies running around them. 

You want the clearances first and you want to check around with the local golden referral to see if they would recommend this breeder or if they know anything about them. Or ask if they could point you to a good breeder.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Megora said:


> No.... actually best NOT to go near these people and their dogs before getting all the information you need first.
> 
> The reason why is the instant you step on their property - they will be on their best behavior and doing the best sales job they can. And once you see the dogs and the puppies, you will convince yourself you have to buy one. People get all blind and daffy when they have puppies running around them.
> 
> You want the clearances first and you want to check around with the local golden referral to see if they would recommend this breeder or if they know anything about them. Or ask if they could point you to a good breeder.


The op can make her own decision.


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

As it turned out, I apparently bought a $800 purebred golden with no AKC papers. I didn't know there were no papers until the day I picked her up...and that's really too late in the game...you should have seen her face! I had to bring her home.

So, I don't really know a lot about my puppy's genetics but that's how things turned out. We used to foster dogs and cats so not having a sense of "guaranteed quality" feels regular to me. I think, if you are like me, you will bring home a puppy papers or not, if you go visit. My breeder was a really sweet lady and it all felt good, but her explanation (after the fact) about why she doesn't sell puppies with papers was flimsy and makes me a little worried about Sandwich's health.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 16clemor (Sep 8, 2019)

Seriously.. You AKC People are pretty proud of those papers. I bred Goldens through HS unpapered. People said if they use their personal pet for breeding then you don't want them? WHAT? WHY? Least the "broodmare" is loved then and not just a cash crop. I think your'e all ****** ass owners if your'e buying from breeders who think like that.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ this is a troll.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

A lineage is worth pride. I dk what HS means, but you probably should rethink your perspective breeding unknown to unknown and then assuming it is Golden lol.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

So that’s 16clemor’s first contribution to this forum? Oh yeah, that says a lot, doesn’t it? Lol! There is a cult of ignorance in this country, and I suspect this poster is a leader. ?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I think HS means high school.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I will never support a breeding that violates a written contract. A contract is a contract and if you're not prepared to honor its terms of not breeding the purchased puppy then you shouldn't enter into it. 



With that said, I am not impressed in any way by AKC papers. The AKC has lost a lot of legitimacy in my eyes with its Marketplace website which encourages and supports poor breeders and also confuses buyers by suggesting it is a reputable place to find a puppy.


ETA: If a puppy doesn't have AKC papers, I would ask why in an effort to ensure I'm not supporting someone who has violated their purchase contract.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is being closed due to Rule Violations


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Duplicate post


----------

